# LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things work?



## reviewum (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey All,

I've got a few of these LimeLite NightLights and I'm wondering if anyone knows how they work / what's inside them.

Thanks in advance!

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/shopacehardware-com/limnigligpac1.html

http://www.securityworld.com/lighting/NS91752.htm


----------



## paulr (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

Those look like electrolumenescent panels similar to the ones in wristwatches and Palm pilots.


----------



## reviewum (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

Thanks! I didn't know the word, now I do... electroluminescent !!!

Found some info on CPF and here:
http://www.cones.free-online.co.uk/Other%20Stuff%20that%20Lights%20Up.htm


----------



## Brock (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

Unfortunately they have a relatively short life. I have been getting around 3-5 years to 50% blocked. I guess short is relative and I do leave them running 24/7. I have sent a couple of them back when they get really dark and they keep sending me new ones. It was something like $2 postage each, but I haven't found them that cheap anywhere else, even in bulk yet.


----------



## Zelandeth (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

Going to have to get a couple of these.

Brock, what do they do when they fail? Just gradually dim out, or do specific parts of the membrane actually become darkened?


----------



## sunspot (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

I have had one on for four years and I _think_ it's becoming a bit dim. I use the blue/green color.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 27, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*reviewum said:*
Hey All,

I've got a few of these LimeLite NightLights and I'm wondering if anyone knows how they work / what's inside them.

Thanks in advance! 

[/ QUOTE ]

The Timex Indiglo watches use the same electroluminescent technology as the Limelight nightlights. Here's an explanation from HowStuffWorks.com...

http://science.howstuffworks.com/question296.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

[ QUOTE ]
*sunspot said:*
I have had one on for four years and I _think_ it's becoming a bit dim. I use the blue/green color. 

[/ QUOTE ]

They do age. I've read that they harder they're pushed, the faster they age. "Pushing" them harder can mean higher voltage, higher frequency or both. Increasing the frequency from 60hz to something higher (in the khz range) makes them run brighter but also ages them faster.


----------



## Brock (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

They dim as they age, but the ones I have sent back were speckled with dark spots. It sort of looked like mold was growing over it, but in it, the dark spots slowly grew and more appeared as time went on. They also start to buzz (very faintly) before they really go. They still use the least power for the job, and are great for marking corners. I wish I had put a outlet above every door in our house so I could have plugged them in, but my wife wouldn't let me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Something about it looking funny?


----------



## reviewum (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

The problem with mine is they are just too dim and have been since we first got them. I'd take an LED replacement over them any day. (this was one of the reasons for the post, to see if there was any way to mod it).


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

[ QUOTE ]
*reviewum said:*
The problem with mine is they are just too dim and have been since we first got them. I'd take an LED replacement over them any day. (this was one of the reasons for the post, to see if there was any way to mod it). 

[/ QUOTE ]
You can use a dc-powered EL power supply and run the Limelights at somewhere between 400hz to 20 khz to get more brightness, but it'll still be dimmer than an LED. I think the big advantage of EL lamps is simply their size, and the fact that they can be shaped into interesting patterns. They can't compete with LEDs for brightness though.


----------



## Zelandeth (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

Only thing I'm really contemplating with EL just now is backlighting for my keyboard. Seems a silly idea, but the amount of typing I do in the dark, makes it seem worthwhile. 

Whether I actually get around to putting these EL strips I have to use like that, or just give in and buy a pre-made one, remains to be seen.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

[ QUOTE ]
*Zelandeth said:*
Whether I actually get around to putting these EL strips I have to use like that, or just give in and buy a pre-made one, remains to be seen. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have an EL-backlit keyboard; I'm typing on it right now. It's not the name brand EluminX that sells for $79 at thinkgeek.com, but a knockoff that's made in (where else?) China. It's helpful for late-night sessions where I don't want a bright light staring me in the face, but the key travel is so minimal that it almost feels like typing on a solid sheet of plastic. This inevitably leads to keyboard fatigue as well as frequent errors. Think of the worst laptop keyboard that you've ever used, and that's what it's like.

Can't beat it for looking cool, though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Zelandeth (Dec 30, 2003)

Probably Zippy EL-610, or the EL-715. (I'm using a WK-711 just now, with a similarly short key action)

I refuse to pay that kind of money that they're asking for Eluminex KB's, and I can't seem to find them with a UK key layout anyhow.

I'm probably going to go for the 610 tomorrow, as I actually like the short key action, want the 715...but they're not introducing that the the UK until the end of March/start or April...drat!


----------



## LightScene (Jan 8, 2004)

Here's a nice use of the Limelite:
http://www.energyfederation.org/consumer/default.php/cPath/25_174_323


----------



## gwbaltzell (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

Sylvania (now a part of Osram) made a very similar product 30-40 years ago. Aged faster. I had been buying limelites in the $2-3 range a few years back. Have picked up a couple of the GE L.E.D. based nightlights for where I wanted something brighter. Thinking of building some blue-green L.E.D. units running well below their max. output. (Shhh - don't tell anyone I want dimmer lights.)

George


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Jan 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LightScene said:*
Here's a nice use of the Limelite:
http://www.energyfederation.org/consumer/default.php/cPath/25_174_323

[/ QUOTE ]

Now, that IS pretty cool! Be nice to see one for a wall switch, but I suppose they have the lighted ones with the little neon light in the switch lever itself... Hmmm, do they make any with an LED now?


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Zelandeth said:*
Probably Zippy EL-610, or the EL-715. (I'm using a WK-711 just now, with a similarly short key action)

I refuse to pay that kind of money that they're asking for Eluminex KB's, and I can't seem to find them with a UK key layout anyhow.



[/ QUOTE ]
It looks like the 715, same layout, same "show-through" in the keys, only a slightly different case and green NumLock/Capslock status LEDs instead of blue ones. Can't find a brand name or a model number on this (or the box).


----------



## gwbaltzell (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

[[ QUOTE ]
*reviewum said:*
The problem with mine is they are just too dim and have been since we first got them. I'd take an LED replacement over them any day. (this was one of the reasons for the post, to see if there was any way to mod it). 

[/ QUOTE ]

Modding one would not be worthwhile. The frame is glued or welded and if you could get it apart you would have nothing that would be useful. It just the two prongs connected to the panel which is a layer of metal foil, layer of zinc sulfide with a touch of copper, a clear conductive layer of tin oxide, all in a clear plastic pouch.

Try WalMart. Look closely in the night light section which is a strange mix of incandescence, neon, and "LimeLight", there should be two labeled as LED at a cost just slightly higher than the "LimeLights". I think GE night lights come from GE Wiring Devices & Specialty Products, Inc. Neither GE Lighting or GELcore show them.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

I'm expecting to receive some LED night lights from somebody on the east coast; I'll post pictures and other goodies here when I receive them.


----------



## Bob Snow (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

Target sells the high output elumina 3D nightlight that projects out slightly. Seems about twice as bright as a LimeLite. They claim twice the light as well. They also make a dimmable electroluminescent, but I have not seen one.

http://www.eluminalighting.com/

Target also has clock/nightlights that use either analog or digital and a separate button cell to power the clock. Very convenient in the bathroom.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

[ QUOTE ]
*Bob Snow said:*
Target sells the high output elumina 3D nightlight that projects out slightly. Seems about twice as bright as a LimeLite. They claim twice the light as well. They also make a dimmable electroluminescent, but I have not seen one.

http://www.eluminalighting.com/


[/ QUOTE ]

I got one of the dimmable ELs at Wal-Mart. The EL panel can actually unplug, and they offer other "colors" of panels, available by mail. The dimming works, but the brightest setting is just barely bright enough for me. I suppose the dimmer settings would be helpful for light sleepers who need to have a really dark room.


----------



## gwbaltzell (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

Some photos of two of the three newer GE LED nightlights. I've never seen the third. These photos were done quickly and all need to be retaken and worked on. Only thing done was to shrink size and increase jpeg compresion. Someone let me know if this is too many photos in one post. I can always put together a web page and provide a link.




















The 30-40 year old Sylvania panel. Front plastic cover has yellowed with age and you must be fully dark adapted to even know its lit.








Also have available to photograph:
<ul type="square">[*]Old Sylvania wall switch panel about 30 years old - put in service ~3 years ago [*]Limelight wall switch panel adj. brightness - totally different style from prior posts and I think no longer available. [*]Limelight clock - different style than currently sold [*]Limelight power fail nightlight - if you see one don't buy it - all I've had failed out of warranty [*]2 Older style GE LED night lights
[/list] 

Added 1/16: K-Mart wants $5.29 (US) for the GE LED that are $3.78 at Wal-Mart. They did have the third style though. I resisted. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Saw the other brand of EL light at Wal-Mart ($7.??). Dimable and shuts off in light which should make it last longer. But the power drain is listed as 0.4 to 1.5W. The Limelight is 0.04W. The LEDs are 0.5W and should outlast the EL panel and cost less. BTW the LED model is throwing away alot of that wattage just to get the voltage down. The LED itself should only need about 0.07W.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

Besides the Limelight nightlights I don't have a review of, there are some LED nightlights that cost $1 at a dollar store in the eastern US. They have what I believe is a single LED in them; I do not know what kind of circuit is in there to power the LED from 120VAC 50-60Hz, because I haven't busted one open..._yet_ anyway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
A page about them is right here if anyone's interested.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

[ QUOTE ]
*The LED Museum said:*
Besides the Limelight nightlights I don't have a review of, there are some LED nightlights that cost $1 at a dollar store in the eastern US. They have what I believe is a single LED in them; I do not know what kind of circuit is in there to power the LED from 120VAC 50-60Hz.
A page about them is right here if anyone's interested. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I've found these at the local drugstore for a buck and a half under the G-E brand. Identical looking fixture except it has a flower etched into the clear plastic instead of the nautical theme.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jan 16, 2004)

www.howstuffworks.com


----------



## gwbaltzell (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

[ QUOTE ]
*The LED Museum said:*
Besides the Limelight nightlights I don't have a review of, there are some LED nightlights that cost $1 at a dollar store in the eastern US. They have what I believe is a single LED in them; I do not know what kind of circuit is in there to power the LED from 120VAC 50-60Hz.
A page about them is right here if anyone's interested. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Craig!

I had been avoiding these because some of the packages said "neon" even though they looked similar to the older style GE. Instead it is a neon colored LED. And unlike the GE uses a full wave bridge. The flicker in the GE is no worse, likely because of the "white" phosphor. Of course the cost difference doesn't justify a white mod. But since I already have it open I'm putting a cyan in! Will at some point post pictures. Question is continue here or start a new mod. thread?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

[ QUOTE ]
*PhotonWrangler said:*
I've found these at the local drugstore for a buck and a half under the G-E brand. Identical looking fixture except it has a flower etched into the clear plastic instead of the nautical theme. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thank you for the information. I'll add it to the LED Nightlight page on my website. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Then I'll check for these at Bartells and Wallgreens when I can get around to it - maybe tomorrow.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

[ QUOTE ]
*The LED Museum said:*
Thank you for the information. I'll add it to the LED Nightlight page on my website. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Then I'll check for these at Bartells and Wallgreens when I can get around to it - maybe tomorrow. 

[/ QUOTE ]
You're welcome, Craig.

I think these are one of the first things to come out of
G-E's new Gelcore division, the merger of G-E and Emcore.
I think they're also making LED traffic lights now.


----------



## gwbaltzell (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

Here are photos of my two older GE LED night lights. They've been in service about two years and were bought at Sam's Club.
Half wave using 1 diode and 2 resistors.








The next is a night light from Dollar Tree.
Full wave using bridge, 2 capacitors, 2 resistors, and I think a zener. Will add circuit later.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

[ QUOTE ]
*gwbaltzell said:*
Here are photos of my two older GE LED night lights. They've been in service about two years and were bought at Sam's Club.
Half wave using 1 diode and 2 resistors.





[/ QUOTE ]
This one looks exactly like the ones I have, except mine have pictures of Chinese junks (sailing ships) on their diffusers instead of flowering plant stems.


----------



## gwbaltzell (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

Craig

I too was struck by the fact that the shape was identical. Though the junk looks molded in instead of etched. But the newer GE (see earlier post) do not appear etched. Even the frosted looking portion. The ones from Dollar Tree (cost $1) have the etched appearance but different circuitry and no vents in the rear. I was going to mail you a couple of these neon colored lights next time I go by there. The older GE units have a _very_ faint green tint to the white they produce as do the new ones and the GE 5 LED cabinet light.

Interior of older GE showing 2 power resistors, 1 diode, LED is in top plastic housing.





George


----------



## Saaby (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

I had no idea this thread had gone LED!

I have one of the GE night lights. I talk about them Here. Anyway I popped the thing open, tossed the plastic diffuser, tossed the GE LED and tossed in 3 white, 3mm wide angle Nichias. Now has permanent duty in the bathroom. 

When I was at my grandparents house in August they had some LED night lights that looked like the GE ones only lots larger. I think they came with 2 or 3 LEDs installed and the plastic diffuser didn't have a pretty pattern in it, it was just rippled plastic. I think they were by Intermatic, which struck me as odd since they're a timer company, but according to their website they make those Malibu LED yard lights so maybe? Couldn't find any mention of these lights on their site, will take pics next time I go up if somebody reminds me about April.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

As of 1:17pm PST, I checked all the local drugstores I could get to. I checked Wallgreens, Bartells, and Right-Aid. None of these stores had this or any other LED nightlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

[ QUOTE ]
*gwbaltzell said:*
Craig

I too was struck by the fact that the shape was identical. Though the junk looks molded in instead of etched. But the newer GE (see earlier post) do not appear etched. Even the frosted looking portion. The ones from Dollar Tree (cost $1) have the etched appearance but different circuitry and no vents in the rear. I was going to mail you a couple of these neon colored lights next time I go by there. 

[/ QUOTE ]
George,

The Chinese junk on my nightlight's diffuser is definitely moulded in, rather than etched on. Maybe the newer GE has a moulded in flowering plant stem (species Rosa rubiflora, I think) rather than an etched one. Boats are good for the bathroom, but flowers are probably better for bedrooms, halls, etc. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Maybe you can get one with a vaccume cleaner or a can of aerosol furniture polish (Pledge or End-Dust) or a TV set moulded in it for the living room, and one with a stove or refrigerator or sink or blender moulded in it for the kitchen. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'd be more than happy to evaluate the neon-colored ones if you send them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 
Thank you ahead of time for that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## gwbaltzell (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

Just found this relative of my Sylvania Panelescent Nite-Lite in this Chrysler


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

[ QUOTE ]
*gwbaltzell said:*
Just found this relative of my Sylvania Panelescent Nite-Lite in this Chrysler 

[/ QUOTE ]
Wow, what a classic dashboard. Never realized that they'd put EL lamps inside the instrument panel. Thanks for the link! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

[ QUOTE ]
*The LED Museum said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*gwbaltzell said:*
Here are photos of my two older GE LED night lights. They've been in service about two years and were bought at Sam's Club.
Half wave using 1 diode and 2 resistors.





[/ QUOTE ]
This one looks exactly like the ones I have, except mine have pictures of Chinese junks (sailing ships) on their diffusers instead of flowering plant stems. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just checked the G-E unit that I got for a buck-and-a-half at the local drugstore, and it's identical to the one in the photo with the flowering plant. And the pattern is etched (or stamped?) into the clear plastic from the back.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

The pattern in the back of mine is very deeply stamped (melted?) into the back, rather than being etched.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: LimeLite Night Lights - How do these things wo*

[ QUOTE ]
*The LED Museum said:*
The pattern in the back of mine is very deeply stamped (melted?) into the back, rather than being etched. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, that's a better description for mine also. They must be siblings.


----------

